# I want to cut



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

the butt of my 12' rod..off the shelf rod..because I need a step ladder to reach my reel (short arms)..going to take a few inches off...bad idea..or just customize it to fit me.??


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Surfcast,

I'ts usually not a big deal, and it's a lot easier than cutting off the existing reel seat and adding another where you want it. Overall it will have very little effect on the dynamics of the rod. 

I think making it comfortable for yourself will make it a better rod.

Walt


----------

